# The best fish and chips in Dubai



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Where?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh God, ive been craving fat British Chips from the chip shop for weeks


----------



## Blommja (Jun 30, 2011)

The Warf @ Jumeira has nice F&C. But I'm not British of course so maybe there are some criteria I missed


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Fish & Chips room at JBR is pretty terrible and horrendously overpriced, but it is owned by Glaswegians and everyone knows the best chippers are on the East coast of Scotland. Good for introducing people to deep fried Mars Bars and haggis though.

The British Kitchen on Beach Road in Umm Suqeim is ok but nothing special. Probably the pick of the takeaway options.

Rock & Sole Plaice at Park & Shop on Al Wasl isn't great.

There's a newish one opposite the Marina Byblos Hotel called Bob's Fish & Chips, not tried that though.

For dining in, the best I've had is Apres at Mall of the Emirates, the mushy peas are excellent too.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Fish & Chips room at JBR is pretty terrible and horrendously overpriced,


Yes, 12 quid for a peh supper. Fish and chips aren't too bad apparently.



Gavtek said:


> Rock & Sole Plaice at Park & Shop on Al Wasl isn't great.


No, it's awful. Tried it once and they just zapped cauld chips that were probably cooked 4 hours previous.



Gavtek said:


> For dining in, the best I've had is Apres at Mall of the Emirates, the mushy peas are excellent too.


Was actually just after a boozer that did good fish and chips rather than a chipper like back home. The old man's ganting and the two places we've tried already have been a disappointment. Will keep Apres in mind.


----------



## AB-Fit (Oct 10, 2011)

Bob's is pretty good by all accounts, I didnt have the fish personally though. The charlie chaplin mime outside is worth seeing too!


----------



## niceday (Jul 13, 2010)

Byblos Hotel in Tecom do good fish, chips and mushy peas. AED 55 for that and a pint at lunchtime sets you up well for the afternoon.


----------



## PVD04 (Feb 17, 2010)

Good fish and chips at Harvesters Pub in the Crowne Plaza on Sheikh Zayed. The mushy peas are good too.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

There is a typical british style chiipy in Mirdiff - Its also fairly good


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

F N C`s at Barasti is usually pretty good but the best i`ve had was at Underground in the Habtoor. 
If you just want the best Chips the Belgian Beer Bar in Millenium Grand in Tecom will take some beating.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Update: Went to the Boardwalk on the Creek last night "Just to inform you sir, due to technical difficulties in the kitchen there is no fried food available tonight".

It's become a mission now....


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol


----------



## sculptures (Jun 12, 2011)

I know it's out the way but I had the best fish and chips ever at nasimmi beach 2 days ago! Yum


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Update: Went to the Boardwalk on the Creek last night "Just to inform you sir, due to technical difficulties in the kitchen there is no fried food available tonight".
> 
> It's become a mission now....













couldn't resist


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

Shimmers...


----------

